# Calçoene - Brazilian Amazonic Stonehenge



## Marquês de Caravelas (Mar 8, 2006)

Calçoene, Amapá, Brazil

Archeologists think stones possibly a prehistoric observatory




































































































THE DISCOVERY: A grouping of 127 granite blocks archaeologists believe may be the vestiges of a prehistoric astronomical observatory arranged along a grassy Amazon hilltop.

WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE: The blocks, some as high as 9 feet, are spaced at regular intervals around the hill. On the shortest day of the year -- December 21 -- the shadow of one of the blocks disappears when the sun is directly above it.

THE SIGNIFICANCE: Experts say the find indicates early inhabitants of the rain forest were more sophisticated than previously believed.


-- The Associated Press

http://edition.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/americas/06/27/tropical.stonehenge.ap/index.html
Fotos da família Staub


----------

